# Kenmore Washing Machine



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you tried a spin cycle with nothing in it yet?

DM


----------



## Jimmer (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes I have just tried it. No water/clothes and it appears to spin ok.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmm, unbalanced load maybe

If not, raise the top and seeif it has the round rubber pieces in the corners to help hold the tub straight. Sorry, I cannot remember what they are called. Roundrubber pieces about 3 to 4 inches long with plastic-like pieces that attach to the tub on one end and the frame on one end.

Top loader, right?
Just started this?

While you have the top up, also look in rear corners to see if it has what is called a snubber ( I think). It be an "A" shaped metal piece witht he apex attached at the tub, the legs to the frame. The apex of it should have a rubber bushing or washer on it.

If I was there, I could prolly help with this problem. Not knowing the type, model etc. and being unable to recall the names of parts makes it difficult. 

May be as simple as reajusting the legs.


----------



## Jimmer (Jan 20, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

FYI information:
I have a Sears Kenmore Model 110.29522800.
I went to a local Sears repair center and picked up a coupler, apparently very common in causing my vibration problem. This did not take care of it.

But while I was there I heard a gentleman behind the counter saying to someone else that he use to repair washer machines. So when I went back I talked to him about my problem. He stated to me that he found out on many occasions, that the pads the tub sits on and moves when the machine is in the spin mode start to wear down. 

There are two sets of three. I replaced them and machine is working fine.
The pads are a hard plastic and did not appear to be worn that much. But you could tell that there was a little wear and slight indentations. 
Hope this helps if someone has this same problem


----------

